# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > گفتگو: شروع کار با فریم ورک Cakephp

## terrorhell

سلام ، خب من تازه شروع به کار با فریم ورک Cakephp کردم و یه جورایی نمیتونم درک کنم نحوه کد نویسی این فریم ورک رو ممنون میشم دوستانی که تسلط بر کد نویسی در این فریم ورک رو دارن شروع به آموزش پایه و مقدماتی برای درک این فریم ورک بنویسن و کسانی هم که مشتاق یادگیری هستن حتماً فعالیت خودشونو تو این پاپیک زیاد میکنن

پس ممنون میشم دوستان یک آموزش های با مثال های ساده و کاربردی برای درک بهتر نحوه کد نویسی در این فریم ورک بگن 

کماکان منتظریم !؟

----------


## terrorhell

تو این انجمن یعنی هیچکی نیست که  با فریم ورک Cake کار کنه ؟  :متفکر:

----------


## zoghal

من 3 هفته مداوم روز کار کردم تازه بعد از این مدت منطقش رو 95% متوجه شدم، برای شروع با اموزش های مرتضی الوانی یا همون http://alvanweb.com/ شروع کن مشکلی بود همینجا بگو تا جایی که خودم درک کردم راهنمایی میکنمتون

----------


## zoghal

مشکلتون حل شد؟

----------


## امیـرحسین

> من 3 هفته مداوم روز کار کردم تازه بعد از این مدت منطقش رو 95% متوجه شدم، برای شروع با اموزش های مرتضی الوانی یا همون http://alvanweb.com/ شروع کن مشکلی بود همینجا بگو تا جایی که خودم درک کردم راهنمایی میکنمتون


توی الوان وب مطلبی به اصطلاح برای شروع پیدا نکردم. سرچ کردم دو تا آموزش توی  nettuts.com با عنوان getting started پیدا کردم که هنوز نخوندم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
این منطق رو ما چجوری می تونیم بفهمیم؟ مطلب خاصی سراغ دارید؟

----------


## zoghal

از اون حرفا زدی امیر حسین جان  :گیج: 
اینم لینک http://weblog.alvanweb.com/2008/10/2...akephp-part-1/

----------


## امیـرحسین

دم شما داغ و هات. من با سرچ همین سایت، "cakephp" رو سرچ کردم، دو تا پست آخر مربوط به Authentication رو داد.

----------


## reza.palang

البته این آموزش آقای مرتضی الوانی همون آموزش blog tutorial سایت خود کیک هست. و الحق که خوب هم توضیح داده

----------

